# Riding Instructor Games



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

Around-the-World is a good one, horse stands still (I recommend a helper to hold horse so you can help girl if needed) while child turns completely around in the saddle and then returns to riding position. Do this both directions. 
Airplane Arms are good for balance, or helicopter- like airplane, arms out to the sides, then turn so arms are pointed at ears and tail. 
For steering and focus I like to tie different colored ribbons to the arena rail and have them touch the horses nose to random colors (ie: go touch the green ribbon, now the red.... then the purple)

The important part is to keep everything simple and make it a game  for that age probably 15-20 minutes is all you are going to get as far as attention span and physical endurance. I also strongly recommend a helper (Mom maybe?) to lead the horse so you can be the teacher/ side walker because 3 year olds have notoriously bad balance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crazybarrelhorselover (Apr 4, 2014)

That sounds awesome! Thank you, I love the ribbon idea! Definitely going to use these ideas, Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I use Around the world and various arm positions, typically while on a lunge line but a 3 yr old won't be ready for that, to teach my students some balance like John Wayne mentioned. I also agree with him that teaching such a young rider will mean that your lessons will need to be short and sweet. The youngest I taught was a couple of different 5/6 year olds. All three of them lost interest and tired out quickly. 

One silly thing that my riders of all ages loved was chances to ride with their eyes closed! Of course you would need someone leading the horse. I did this on a lunge, because my advanced riders had to do this at a trot and sometimes canter, or if I was personally leading the horse from the ground. Not one rider didn't immediately smile or giggle. Even the ones who were timid about trying it would typically enjoy it. It helps teach balance and surprisingly helped some riders stick their posting, but I won't go into that as you're not there yet with this student!! Also silly, let them sit backwards for a few steps while you lead. With both eyes closed and sitting backwards with such a young rider you may want someone to lead and someone else to hold the rider. 

Boot in the bucket is a favorite too. Take old bell boots and set them around the arena's edge, or propped on jumps if you have them. Riders must navigate to the boot, stop their horse, pick up the boot and then navigate back to a bucket placed somewhere in the arena to toss the boot in. With such a young rider you can lead them through this for a little while. Sometimes I would add ground poles or cones that riders would have to steer around and advanced riders had to do it at trot/canter. 

You can always set up cones/barrels to teach steering as well. 

I like red light, green light to learn start/stop control. Simon says is great too for young riders. Things like "touch your horses shoulder" "touch the saddle horn" "backup" "walk 3 steps forward" all help in learning!

I'm rambling...sorry! I loved teaching. These couple of exercises should keep a young rider entertained in short lessons for awhile.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My favorite uses two barrels spaced well apart. (you decide on the distance.) Place three tennis balls on the first upended barrel. A ball is picked up and deposited on the far barrel. The rider has to be careful that it doesn't bounce off. Then come back for the next. This exercise is great for balance and learning how to get the horse in the right position. Use your watch as a timer and make note of the time, then do the exercise periodically. Kids love the competition even if it's just betting their own time.


----------



## crazybarrelhorselover (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you Zeke That sounds very fun! Our lessons are about half an hour long, and this little girl loves to ride. I told her we could play games once she got more comfortable on the horse, she was so excited. I'm sure she will love these activities! Thank you so much for posting so many fun activities can't wait to try them out!


----------



## crazybarrelhorselover (Apr 4, 2014)

That sounds really fun! I will definitely add that to list!! Thank you for the post Saddlebag!!


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Figure 8s around mounting blocks. You can also give them bean bags to throw and have her throw it into a bucket. Around-the-world is cool. Barrel "racing" also you may give her a "job" to think up something fun to do. Little kids love to pick what they get to do lol


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

Subbing these are great ideas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> My favorite uses two barrels spaced well apart. (you decide on the distance.) Place three tennis balls on the first upended barrel. A ball is picked up and deposited on the far barrel. The rider has to be careful that it doesn't bounce off. Then come back for the next. This exercise is great for balance and learning how to get the horse in the right position. Use your watch as a timer and make note of the time, then do the exercise periodically. Kids love the competition even if it's just betting their own time.


 
my kids loved that one


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

For one that young, you definitely want a leader. In addition to the great suggestions you got, I would add:
1. Buy a bunch of fake flowers of different colors. Place then on fence posts, on top of barrels, on top of poles, wherever they will stay put. Have the rider "steer" the horse to a specific color flower (leader will help you with that), pick up the flower, and bring it to another post/pole, or to mom/dad or whoever's there watching. If you get enough colors, this could go on pretty endlessly. Also good cognitively for younger kids just learning colors.
2. Ball or beanbag toss-if your horse is good with it (definitely practice extensively before you have the rider on!) get a kids basketball hoop that comes with the small basketball, and practice shooting from different spots (I set up different colored cones, and sometimes tell them evey basket they make=1 treat for their horse after the ride). If you don't want the hoop, they can toss tennis balls or bean bags in a feed bucket or hula hoop laid flat in the ground.
3. In addition to around the world and riding with eyes closed, I've met very few kids who didn't get a kick out if riding backwards (have them wave to their parents or make funny faces at themselves in the mirror if your arena has one).

I agree that you'll want to keep the ride to 15-20 minutes for this age. I also plan on about 10 min for them to "help" groom and tack up. Have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

